# Alpina



## dkny2314 (Jun 25, 2003)

I am almost sure this has been asked before but I can not find it. What would it take to get a Alpina BS3 imported to the USA and where would I start?

Thanks in advance,

Matthew


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

For curious souls like ourselves, we will never find out. I have tried finding out ANY info from this board in the past about an E46 Alpina sedan...of course without even 1 reply!


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Bavarian said:


> *For curious souls like ourselves, we will never find out. I have tried finding out ANY info from this board in the past about an E46 Alpina sedan...of course without even 1 reply! *


Why would you want to import a Aplina into the US?... you live in Canada.


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

The question probably isn't best posted on this board, which is probably why there are no takers. Also the board is by its nature heavily biased to US people, most of whom will not be familar with Alpina. 

In fact importing any car which has not been federalised for sale in the United States is subject to the same restrictions, regardless of what car it actually is.

One problem would seem to be that the Alpina drivetrain in the B3 and B3 S is not sold in the US in any other kind of car. Also, Alpina is technically an independent manufacturer, although they seem to have got around that with the sale of the Alpina Roadster (based on the Z8). Sometimes the rules could be bent; for example, if you wanted to import a 525i touring manual, even though only the automatic was sold, then the existence of a 525i sedan manual would make it easier. Depending on who you deal with.

I have read of people who changed the engine of an existing car (e.g. US-spec M3 motor to Euro-spec M3 motor) but it costs an arm and a leg. However it's unlikely - given the tiny volume - that you'd ever be able to source a compatible Alpina motor by itself for installation into an existing BMW (then, of course, it would still be a BMW). Part of the fundamental Alpina appeal is the balance of engine, drivetrain, and particularly suspension - balance that BMW itself cannot achieve without charging big bucks, and which will probably elude the likes of Audi until the end of time .

The highly bespoke nature of Alpinas, the fact that there generally is no stock that Alpina produces (Z8 apart - that is a completely different case in point), and the different consumer laws mean that Alpinas will probably never be sold through any kind of US dealer network in the near future. Unless Alpina grows to become a mass-market manufacturer, you could get round the restriction either by pledging "I promise to buy this car when it arrives even if I don't like the look of Brass Metallic with green leather and Alpina cotton-reels", or putting down a very large - 25-50% deposit. But would US customers tolerate this?

Two things you can do. One - emigrate temporarily to a country where Alpinas are sold. YBut you will need a lot of money to do this, though - the cheapest Alpina B3 sedan, specced to e.g. US-market M3 equivalent, will cost you a good $65,000 with swingeing yearly tax bills, depending on exactly which country you go to. Two - buy an X5 4.6is. This has a motor which is very similar to the V8 in the plain B10 V8 (not the B10 V8 S - that's different again). It's not an Alpina by name, but it's closer than others.


----------



## dkny2314 (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks Andy.

My dreams are crushed  , I guess i will have to move to europe one day in order to fufill my dreams.

Matthew


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

I would think the exact process varies somewhat by the car you are trying to federalize, but I think the major areas include changing guages to be US legal (KM/H -> MPH), meeting US emission standards and meeting US safety standards. I would think you get nailed for import duty and other fees also. 

I don't remember the exact month, but there was an article in the BMWCCA's monthly magazine recently (3 or 4 mo. ago?) describing the process one person went through to import and make street legal an M5 touring. I think the car originated in Germany. If I remember correctly, major themes of the article where: 1) It is possible to do 2) you have to be extremely patient and 3) it is quite expensive.

Good luck


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

mquetel said:


> *I would think the exact process varies somewhat by the car you are trying to federalize, but I think the major areas include changing guages to be US legal (KM/H -> MPH), meeting US emission standards and meeting US safety standards. I would think you get nailed for import duty and other fees also.
> 
> I don't remember the exact month, but there was an article in the BMWCCA's monthly magazine recently (3 or 4 mo. ago?) describing the process one person went through to import and make street legal an M5 touring. I think the car originated in Germany. If I remember correctly, major themes of the article where: 1) It is possible to do 2) you have to be extremely patient and 3) it is quite expensive.
> 
> Good luck *


I suspect - much as it depends on which federalisation agent you deal with - which state you are from, or intend to import into. I also have a feeling - though I'm no expert - that the older the car, the easier it is (there are plenty of small-bumper, no-airbag grey-market BMWs in the US, Canada and other places!). The answer, unless BMW can be persuaded to import a limited number of current-production Alpinas in short order - is to buy it overseas, store it somewhere, then import it when the heat's off .

BMW's non-European product lines used to be the poor relation, but the gap has closed considerably. All you can do is lobby the importer - it's worked in the past.


----------

